# b14nissan of the month



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

This one is a beauty. Oh my god, is this sweet. Im sure some of you have seen it, for those that havent

http://b14nissan.org/JohnG.html


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

*OMG !*

Oh My God !!

drop dead gorgeous. That EXACTLY what i wanted my car too look like up until i changed my mind for the Stillen stuff.

:thumbup:


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

yea i saw that the other day.... sweet as hell!

love the color!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

that guy is local to the LA area, i'm gonna try to contact him about the nissan meet


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *that guy is local to the LA area, i'm gonna try to contact him about the nissan meet *


GREAT idea , i would love to see that in person


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

:speechless:

Love the exterior color 

Very original


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

:thumbup: that is SWEET! wish mine looked like that


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

thats why i want to shave my body lines! it looks very sweet


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

*NICE n CLEAN*

Yup, definitely a show car. I would of thought that 19 inch rims would look too over sized but it turned out perfect. I bet the owner only had to lower that an inch or so...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

hrmm, I think its a good looking car, but I think the lines of the sentra are nice, I dont mine him shaving the handles/moulding but I think he should have left the body lines to enhance the shape.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I've seen it before. Over at www.onlineshowoff.com

Nice ride, it use to be the WeaponR sponsored B14.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

yes that ride is Super Sweet!


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

And I thought 18's looked good on B14's....but 19's, WOW.

I'm surprised I'm even able to comment on this, simply gorgeous.

I give him a :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

yeah, that is a beautiful looking b14 right there. had it as my desktop wallpaper for the past week, i enjoyed turning my screen on and seeing that.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow,
THe only thing I don't like is the grill. Otherwise you can't drive that to the supermarket because the slightest ding will screw it up.
Nice, really nice, carpet queen though. I hate garish and that exudes taste.

Seth


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

nice color. very cool.
how can you tell the lines are shaved?? i thought that meant no door handles and having door poppers installed???
maybe its easier to see in person. can someone explain?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *nice color. very cool.
> how can you tell the lines are shaved?? i thought that meant no door handles and having door poppers installed???
> maybe its easier to see in person. can someone explain? *


well, we cant see the fenders for one. thats what sticks out most to me anywyas, fender lackage


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

You can shave all kinds of things. The "lines" we are talking about are those side stripes on the doors. This door is just flat. You can shave the antenna, the door handles, the trunk lid to be flat, etc...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Phat ride, the color is tight and I love the rims...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice...good work!


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

how can you even fit air in those tires 

looks very nice, i like original!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Neil said:


> *how can you even fit air in those tires*


Oh,
I didn't see any tires. Looks like there are only rims. Maybe its the shadow...

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LOL, 205-2 19


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

uhhhh....nice b14. damn we got the same front bumper and sideskirts i still got the SE-R thoughjk much luv to ga16's

Ben


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

crazy4myb14 said:


> * i still got the SE-R thoughjk much luv to ga16's
> *


 Yeah, Yeah....rub it in to us 1.6 guys.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

how would you make the trunk lif flat??? yeah, once i get a bodykit i wanna take those side bumper strip things off and shave, along with the bodykit lines. on a side topic, my buddie's civic has like a rectangle at an angle cut about an inch and a half into his rear for the licence plate. IT LOOKS ILL AS F**K!! how do you go about doing this, not like i would attempt it myself!


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

The Gimp said:


> *Yeah, Yeah....rub it in to us 1.6 guys.  *


hehehe much luv to the 1.6

Ben


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

where can i get the front end? i really like that if anyone knows any site i can get that thanks....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hotshotnissan said:


> *where can i get the front end? i really like that if anyone knows any site i can get that thanks.... *


 most likely Liuspeed.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

I'm not 100% sure, but I think that front I've seen before. I saw it on a blue color sentra.. Forgot whats its called. And are those side skirts the extremes sides?


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

I dont know how he does it, im lowered on 18s and I scrub like crazy


----------

